# Why?



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is my wife such a control freak?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

How long have you been married ???

Has she always been like that ???


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm married (hope to be still :/) and I'm a control freak. I have issues with not knowing what's going on. I have to have a plan and know exactly what I'm gonna do and when. 

If she's controlling with you, all I can say is from my own experience it's because she wants everything to go just right, and if it doesn't go the way she plans it in her head...everything will just fall apart/be ruined. I've come to realize that in the past few days...hence why my husband left and really doesn't want to deal with me anymore. 

Do her a favor: tell her about the way she's acting. Let her know what she's doing. Only then can she look back and realize what she needs to change. Just like me


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you both for the feedback. We have been married 12 years. Don't get me wrong. My wife is very smart and able. And she is right many of the times. But she just can't see that I have a point of view much of the time.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Could we get more details? it depends on what is going on.


----------

